# QSI Memory Corruption Question



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I got my K-27 out last night to charge the battery and get it ready for Marty’s. Couldn’t get the darn thing to run. Hooked it up to the computer and checked out the load with CV Manager. Found a lot of corrupted data. Some CVs were still valid, but a lot were just garbage – including both the long and short addresses. Did a reset, reloaded the last saved fileset, and now everything works just fine again.
The last time I remember running the K-27 was at HAGRS on the steam track. It had been running just fine back then, pulling a long string of AMS cars, but just stopped on its own. At the time, I figured the battery was low and put it away.

Bottom line is … somehow the fileset got corrupted. This is the first time I have had that happen with a QSI board. Is this common or is it a sign that the board is on its last legs?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Turn off the lights... will make it read garbage, just like on a DCC program track... any extra load "on the rails" will cause problems. I have some locos that have lights that cannot be turned off... 

Not likely the data was actually corrupted, possible, but unlikely. I have about 20 of the things, never seen actual corruption, it's more likely there was an extra load on the rails that corrupted the data transmission from the QSI. 

Also, make sure you did not have something else across the rails, I had a friend that had problems, had left his DC transformer connected.. it was off, but there was enough conductivity through it to mess stuff up. 

Regards, Greg


----------

